# Happy Birthday Bender!



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweet Bender arty:arty::banana::banana: Wishing you a happy birthday week and continued good health.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Happy birthday beautiful young Bender!! Hoping for many many more!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy 13th Bender


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Bender!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy 13th Bender!

My Dream shares a birthday with you, she is 13 today too...

Plenty of spoiling to go around...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender's birthday was officially yesterday, but rather than spoiling her with a ton of treats yesterday we're spacing it out so she doesn't get an upset system... but it's all good, happy birthday to Dream too!

Lana


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy 13th birthday Bender! Enjoy those treats.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy 13th Birthday to Bender!!!!!! Love to hear those TEENS in birthday ages!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy B-day Bender! I, too, like to hear these high numbers agewise for our goldens.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

:artydude:jamming::artydude

WOO-HOO!!!! Another girl turning 13!!!! Big congratulations and happy birthday. I hope you day is filled with all your favorite things, with many more (bds, that is) on the way.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy happy birthday sweet girl, hope you get to enjoy many more of them!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*happy birthday bender!!!!!!!!!!*
i like the idea of spreading out the goodies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Bender!!!!!! I hope you are having a great day being spoiled and getting lots of kisses. May you have lots of many more birthdays.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both Bender and Dream! You girls are now 13 and that is such an accomplishment! Enjoy your special day(s)!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy 13th, Bender! I love hearing about healthy happy senior birthdays! Here's to many more! :wavey:


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday to both you beautiful girls!!:smooch: It is fabulous to hear you are now enjoying your 'teen' years! How wonderful that is!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday Bender arty2:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wishing your girl a very happy 13th birthday week!! Lots of good treats and fun with the family! 

So glad she is continuing to do well!!

Kim


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bender! 
We don't get to celebrate many teen birthdays, so this is a treat.

I like spreading out the birthday celebrations too. I think once they've reached the Teens, a Birthday Week is in order.


----------

